# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vallen

## DINIEHEUTZ

Hallo. De laatste vijf jaar val ik geregeld.
Waardoor dit komt weet ik niet.
Zo even lag ik weer vol op mijn gezicht.
Kunt U mij mischien vertellen waardoor dit komt?
Vriendelijke groeten , Dinie Heutz.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Dinie,

Misschien heb je wel last van evenwichtsstoornissen....Heb je soms last van draainissen?

Als het blijft duren beter toch even langs de Dr.gaan kan gevaarlijk zijn als ge eens verkeerd valt he.

Succes Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dinie,

Vervelend dat u vaak valt  :Frown: 

Ik heb even voor u gekeken en vond het volgende;
*Mogelijke oorzaken van een val*
Vaak wordt een val veroorzaakt door een samenloop van omstandigheden. De factoren die daarbij mee kunnen spelen zijn onder te verdelen in twee groepen.
Individu afhankelijke of persoonlijke factoren (intrinsiek)
* Leeftijd. Wanneer men ouder wordt, functioneert het evenwichtsmechanisme van het lichaam minder effectief. Het wordt moeilijker om in balans te blijven. Ook het lopen in het algemeen gaat vaak moeilijker. De spieren en gewrichten worden minder soepel. De voeten kunnen minder hoog worden opgetild. Met de leeftijd gaat vaak ook het gezichtsvermogen achteruit. Er is meer contrast nodig om voorwerpen te zien en het aanpassen van de ogen aan het donker verloopt minder snel dan voorheen. Ook voor het evenwicht is een goed gezichtsvermogen echter van groot belang.
* Ziekte. Ziekten kunnen de normale fysiologische veranderingen die met de leeftijd samenhangen, nog verder beïnvloeden. Bekende aandoeningen die de kans op valpartijen verhogen, zijn bijvoorbeeld artrose, de ziekte van Parkinson, een CVA, dementie en voetaandoeningen. Deze aandoeningen kunnen het looppatroon beïnvloeden omdat bijvoorbeeld gewrichten stijver worden of ledematen (gedeeltelijk) verlamd zijn. Ook kan het evenwicht of het gevoel in de benen veranderen. Aandoeningen van de ogen zoals staar (cataract) en glaucoom, kunnen zorgen voor een slechter gezichtsvermogen, waardoor het risico op vallen toeneemt. Soms is een val een gevolg van een onderliggende aandoening zoals epilepsie, een hartritmestoornis of een hartinfarct.
* Medicijnen. Vooral slaapmiddelen, antidepressiva en geneesmiddelen tegen een hoge bloeddruk (bètablokkers, diuretica etc.) kunnen de kans op een val verhogen. Ze kunnen voor sufheid (vertraagde reactie), evenwichtsproblemen of duizeligheid (door bijv. een te lage bloeddruk) zorgen. Ook alcoholgebruik kan een rol spelen bij een val.
* Omgevingsfactoren (extrinsiek) Ook omgevingsfactoren spelen een belangrijke rol. In en rond het huis zijn veel gevaarlijke situaties denkbaar. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn ongelijk liggende vloeren, losse snoeren, gladde oppervlakken (vooral in de badkamer), losliggende tapijten, een lastige trap en slechte verlichting (zie het virtuele huis) Ook oneffenheden in het trottoir en het instappen in een bus, tram of trein zijn voorbeelden van probleemsituaties.
Wanneer u gevallen bent, meld dit dan altijd aan uw huisarts, ook wanneer het niet zo ernstig lijkt te zijn. Hij kan u zo nodig verder onderzoeken om eventueel letsel en een medische oorzaak van uw val uit te sluiten.
_(Bron; gezondvgz.nl)_

Zoals Dotito aangeeft kan het een evenwichtsstoornis zijn, maar het kan ook te lage bloeddruk zijn waardoor u flauwvalt en bepaalde medicijnen kunnen er ook voor zorgen dat je valt, NOVA heeft er een uitzending over gehad zie http://www.novatv.nl/page/detail/uit...en+bij+ouderen

Misschien dat u kunt bijhouden wanneer u valt en waar u valt, dat u misschien een patroon herkent. Heeft u verder ook andere klachten? 
Heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat u iets aan de informatie heeft!

Met vriendelijke groet, Luuss

----------

